# Any Info. on Keystone's New "Zeppelin"



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I know this is the Outback forum, and I am a very proud Outback owner, but we are considering upgrading to the 28 RSS from our 25 and I came accross Keystone's new Zeppelin travel trailer through some ads on rvtrader. This particular model is not even on their website yet. However, I have found some info on it, and I am intrigued buy the interior layout and design. Has anyone been in or seen one or have any info on these trailers. All I have is the following link:

http://koa.rvtraderonline.com/dealeraddphotos.html?68294522

Any help or info would be appreciated.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We went in a Zep at the dealer where we purchased our Outback in Feb. The Zep is what they called "European" style with rounded corners and more modern looking accessories. It was too small for us and our 2 big dogs, so we moved on to the Outback. It was cute, though.

Karen, John and the collies


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We went in the Zep just to see what it looked like inside while waiting on the sales rep. 
My first impression was very "cute." 
It was small, yet an open floorplan, maybe something for when the kids are gone, something to just zip zap Zep around with


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I am refering to the "301" which has a similar floorplan to the 28RSS. I just spoke to a dealer in MI who has a couple in stock, so I might take a run and check it out. Retail is 20,632. He also claims his 28RSS retails for 22830. Let the bargaining begin!!!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We priced a 28RS-S yesterday at Bonners Lakeshore RV for $17,999.00 ... just fyi

go get 'em!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I liked some aspects of the Zep too, just buying the first year of any thing always makes me nervous. I belive the Zeps are narrorower and shorter than the Outbacks, but I could be wrong. The bed/couch is a neat idea, I just didn't want to have to take it up and down to be able to use it. Plus its 2' longer... 28' was enough for me


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

Good grief... I typed this really nice response and hit some stupid button and lost the whole thing.

Anyways, we looked seriously at the Zeppelin (which is a very cool looking TT inside and out) but decided with the Outback. Our decision was based on more living space in a smaller trailer. With the 24' Zepp there is a sofa and bed. With the 21' Outback there is a sofa, dining table, bed, and bunks. But they are cool looking TTs.

Also depends on what you can pull and if you have kids. This is something I thought a lot about. If the kids want to go to bed, where do you go if you have to pull out the sofa for them. Also the kids have no space to call their own, where do they put their junk? My teenage daughter carries a lot of junk with her. So even though I was trying to get the most living space and we'll sleep where ever, I went with the bunks.

Keystone still hasn't put the link to the Zepp site but its here:

http://keystone-zeppelin.com/

Good luck,

Kim


----------

